# Forum Runner Updated to 1.7.2



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an FYI for those using Forum Runner. Please let me (or the Forum Runner dev) know if there are any issues.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Peter Redmer said:


> Just an FYI for those using Forum Runner. Please let me (or the Forum Runner dev) know if there are any issues.


Haven't been getting push notifications for a while now, at least a week or two. (edit: I just got some)

Also if I delete a message from the app, I get an "invalid PM" error popup a few times in a row. The message is deleted, but the message list in the app isn't update so it tries to read the deleted message and gives an error. Leaving the message page and coming back or refreshing the page (dragging down) removes the deleted message.sage.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Slow Slow Slow, the mobile enterface on android browser is twice as fast now.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It still won't show thumbnails of linked JPGs.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

stevel said:


> It still won't show thumbnails of linked JPGs.


It hasn't done that for a while. I'm not sure that ever worked.


----------

